# "ضيافة الممكلة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة



## ضيافة المملكة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

يسر "ضيافة المملكة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة أن يقدم لكم المميز والأفضل ..
- يوجد لدينا مضيفات وقهوجية مدربات على قدر عالي من الخدمة .
- توفير وتنسيق طاولات إستقبال وطاولات ضيافة وطاولات فواكة وطاولات الكابتشينو وطاولات الحلويات والمكسرات ونافورة الشوكولاتا وكراسي ومفارش وإكسسوارات وأواني ملكية وعادية تناسب جميع الاذواق .
- نوفر لكم كل ماتحتاجونة من مأكولات ومشروبات وحلويات وفطائر وتمريات بأسعار مناسبة .
- إضاءة ملونة وعادية وإضاءة العروس وإضاءة ليزر وبخار ودي جية وجهاز نثر الورد .
- وروود طبيعية وصناعية وكوشات ومسكات للعروس وممرات وركن العبايات .
- نوفر جميع إحتياجاتكم تحت سقف واحد .. لتوفرو عناء البحث .
"ضيافة المملكة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة

ولكم بعض طلبات الزبائن التي قد سلمت









































































































































​


----------



## tjarksa (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: "ضيافة الممكلة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة*

الله يوفقك بالرزق الحلال .


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: "ضيافة الممكلة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة*

[align=center]وإياكم أن شاء الله ..[/align]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: "ضيافة الممكلة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة*

شكله خييييييييييييال
الله يوووفقكم


----------



## ضيافة المملكة (19 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: "ضيافة الممكلة" لتجهيز الحفلات والمناسبات الخاصة*

[align=center]يسلمو على المرور الرائع ..[/align]


----------

